# Ridgid ts 3660



## zed (Dec 4, 2008)

I am very new to woodworking, and am planning on purchasing my first table saw. As a former Home Depot Manager, I am partial to Ridgid 
Tools. That said, I have read some very positive reviews of the ts3660. I was wondering what opinion or experience any of you would have on this saw, or a suggestion on another model. Thanks for your input.

Shawn:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The 3650/3660 is a well proven contractor saw that's actually an ancestor from the Emerson/Craftsman saw, but with good updates to the fence, belt drive, mobile base, alignment system. 

One issue with any contractor saw is the outboard motor location that was designed for easy removal nearly 60 years ago when contractor saws were actually moved from jobsite to jobsite. There's a host of inherent issues caused from that...dust collection, longer belt, lifting hazards when tilted, leverage on the trunnion system when tilted, and general additional space taken. There's a more modern design that essentially moves the motor "under the hood" called a hybrid. They've been around for a decade or so in their current versions from literally all major brands. Ridgid is the last of the major names to introduce one, but the R4511 is looking very promising at it's MSRP of $600. It offers a true riving knife instead of a splitter, a steel t-square fence vs aluminum, granite top vs cast iron, and an enclosed base with the Herculift. I'd seriously consider going that route.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the 3650/3660 saws. My 3650 has proven to be one of the most reliable tools in my shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree - Nothing wrong with any Ridgid tools. As you can see by the attached photo.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd wait until the R4511 comes out in the stores. It's a little bit more money, but worth it for being a true hybrid with a riving knife. A really nice design too. I am slowly warming up to the idea of a granite table as well...


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I own the TS3660, Rigid 6" Jointer, and Rigid Wet/Dry Vac. I've been impressed by the quality. I compared the jointer to a more expensive crafstman and felt like the Rigid was more "RIGID"...


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

LarrySch said:


> I agree - Nothing wrong with any Ridgid tools. As you can see by the attached photo.


What a sensational looking shop you have there! I have a lot of Ridgid tools, too (later orange-colored series), but they are shoehorned into a rather small three-room shop (240 square feet, although 50 of that is for storm shutters and garden tools) out in my backhard. The place is so packed that I don't even have more room on the walls for hang-up tools. 

I have to roll most of my bigger tools (including a Ridgid jointer/planer on mobile base, sliding miter saw on a shop-built base, and band saw, also on a mobile base; plus Ryobi jobsite saw, small band saw, and thickness planer, and a Delta bench-top router/shaper, all on rolling bases) out onto the deck adjacent to the shop to do serious work. The big Ridgid drill press stays in the shop, though, as does a smaller Ryobi bench-top press and scroll saw and assorted grinders and hand tools. I have posted reviews of some of these tools on our review page, here, and may post some more down the line.

It must be great to be able to walk around tools like yours and have plenty of elbow room to work with them, 

Congratulations. It would be worthwhile to enter that photo some in some kind of woodworking magazine article on nifty shops.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Howard - thanks for the complements - I was just trying to point out to Zed that Ridgid tool are a good product - to make a point - all of these tools Ridgid and the rest were purchased in 2000 - they sat in boxes in my garage until 2006 when I retired and built the shop - I contacted Ridgid and explained that fact - and that I had never sent in the warranty cards. Ridgid advised me to send in all the cards or register all of the items on line at the same time and give the number of the sales receipt and location of the purchase - which I did - Ridgid fulled the warranty starting in 2006 - now that a company that I can go for. 
(PS Howard - I was lucky enough to have the shop published in Wood's Magazine of "America's Best Home Workshops for 2008")


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rigid R4511*

I read the specs on the R4511 and it said that the splitter moved with the blade but I didn't see anything about having a true riving knife.

If in fact it does have a riving knife, that makes it have virtually all of the safety devises you would want.

1. Splitter that moves with the blade
2. Riving knife 
3. Enclosed belt
4. Decent blade guard

All for $600. That is a really good deal. 

The Stop Saw with similar features starts at more than twice that amount. It does have the stop saw feature but I don't think much more in the way of safety.

I am anxious for them to show up at Home Depot

Domer


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Domer said:


> I read the specs on the R4511 and it said that the splitter moved with the blade but I didn't see anything about having a true riving knife.
> 
> If in fact it does have a riving knife, that makes it have virtually all of the safety devises you would want.
> 
> ...


They actually call the splitter/riving knife on the R4511 a "spreader". The fact that it moves up and down with the blade is the key element that makes it a riving knife by most people's definition.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rigid R4511*

That is a great step forward in table saw safety. I would be nice if they made it inter-changeable with a true riving knife so you could do non  thorough cuts and still have the safety of the riving knife.

Maybe they will fool us and have such an animal.

Our local woodworkers guild had a workshop with Kelly Mehler a few weeks ago and he really stresses safety. He is on the UL board for safety for table saws. He convinced me to change a few of my practices. In his book, he says over and over, he does not recommend using a table saw without a splitter or riving knife. 

Meanwhile, it sounds like a pretty good saw for a reasonable price.

It is my understanding that all new table saw designs from 2009 on are required to have riving knives. 

Domer


----------



## Knucklebuster (Nov 17, 2008)

The estimated shipping cost on HD's site is $450+. Can that be right?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Howard Ferstler said:


> ...The place is so packed that I don't even have more room on the walls for hang-up tools.
> 
> I have to roll most of my bigger tools (including a... band saw, ... Ryobi jobsite saw, small band saw, ... out onto the deck adjacent to the shop to do serious work. The big Ridgid drill press stays in the shop, though, as does a smaller Ryobi bench-top press ...
> 
> ...


Okay, as I recall, didn't you say at one time you had a TS3650 / TS3660? So that's 2 table saws, 2 band saws, and 2 drill presses right? I think I know where your space is going LOL...

Seriously though, what advantage do the multiples of the same types of tools have? I know for example with multiple routers, you don't have to keep messing with bit changes to go from one profile to another, and chance getting your depth or whatever wrong... 

Just curious is all...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Knucklebuster said:


> The estimated shipping cost on HD's site is $450+. Can that be right?


Yeah it can. Wait until it hits the store. There is no way they can sell these things if they are online only with shipping rates like that. That's WAY worse than grizzly...


----------



## zed (Dec 4, 2008)

*ts3660*

As I mentioned in my initial post, I was a former manager for The Home Depot. Yesterday, I visited my old store to take a look at the saws and see if anything was on sale. While there I happened to bump into the Ridgid Sales Rep. I asked him about the new R4511, he stated that one, the saw probably won't be hitting stores until mid to late spring. They have posted it on the HomeDepot.com website to give prospective buyers a first look at the new saw. My big concern about the granite tops is cracking/breaking. How does one repair this?? The Sales Rep, really didn't have a solution. He also mentioned that Ridgid and Home Depot are still sitting on a considerable amount of the ts3650/60's. I would expect to see the old models with some marksowns coming after X-Mas.


----------



## zed (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone actually ordered this saw yet. I talked to a Ridgid Sales rep in Home Depot yesterday and he stated that the saws won't be available until mid to late Spring of 09? I did double check the website and it does show availability??????


----------



## Jerry Henderson (Dec 5, 2008)

On another forum a member has one that is suppose to be delivered to his local HD on December 15. Another says similar to your info. Lots of us are patiently, scratch that, not so patiently waiting. :laughing:



zed said:


> Has anyone actually ordered this saw yet. I talked to a Ridgid Sales rep in Home Depot yesterday and he stated that the saws won't be available until mid to late Spring of 09? I did double check the website and it does show availability??????


----------



## musky_xl (Nov 30, 2008)

LarrySch said:


> I agree - Nothing wrong with any Ridgid tools. As you can see by the attached photo.


 
It looks like a rigid booth at a wood show... very nice shop.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I am thinking of buying the 3660, it is on sale at HD for $399. Should I get it? I hear non but great reviews on the saw but the problem is that i just bought a TS2400 because I need a saw for portability. Is there a cosiderable difference between those two saws? the 3660 would be used in my woodshop.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Steve G. said:


> I am thinking of buying the 3660, it is on sale at HD for $399. Should I get it? I hear non but great reviews on the saw but the problem is that i just bought a TS2400 because I need a saw for portability. Is there a cosiderable difference between those two saws? the 3660 would be used in my woodshop.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


In a word...."yes". It's really like comparing a compact car to a full size sedan. Aside from portability, a full size cast iron saw like the 3660 has every advantage. The belt drive induction motor is quieter and runs smoother and will have more torque, the table surface is much larger...especially in front of the blade, it'll have considerably more mass which makes it more stable and safer. It also has more rip capacity, and likely a bit less vibration due to the belt and the weight difference. A full size saw will also accommodate many aftermarket accessories, including many parts from other brand saws...wings, fence, miter, motor, etc. A full size saw will also have better longevity and higher resale value.

That said, the 2400/2410 is a capable portable, and if you _need_ the portability, you've got the right tool.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

knotscott said:


> In a word...."yes". It's really like comparing a compact car to a full size sedan. Aside from portability, a full size cast iron saw like the 3660 has every advantage. The belt drive induction motor is quieter and runs smoother and will have more torque, the table surface is much larger...especially in front of the blade, it'll have considerably more mass which makes it more stable and safer. It also has more rip capacity, and likely a bit less vibration due to the belt and the weight difference. A full size saw will also accommodate many aftermarket accessories, including many parts from other brand saws...wings, fence, miter, motor, etc. A full size saw will also have better longevity and higher resale value.
> 
> That said, the 2400/2410 is a capable portable, and if you _need_ the portability, you've got the right tool.


I wouldn't return the other saw, I would just have two saws:icon_biggrin:


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I went and got the saw today, $399. Now i'm looking at the ridgid 6" jointer on sale for $300 down from $400:icon_smile:


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Im not sure if you would be interested but i actually have a 6" wide 4ft. long jointer that is in great shape, and do not need anymore. I paid like 479$ for it, and its just sitting in my garage now that i have a 12" wide with a 72" long table. I would get rid of it for $200$ if your interested. I can post some pics if you would like to see it. I still have all the literature on it, spare knives, and knife setting magnets etc. Let me know.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

LarrySch said:


> I agree - Nothing wrong with any Ridgid tools. As you can see by the attached photo.


I know you burned up that HD card, Did they send you a Christmas card ? :laughing:

After Hurricane Katrina I bought so many appliances, tools electronics and other crap at Sears they sent me a Cristmas card and an invitation to have a personal shopper go around with me to help me find anything I needed. By appointment only

Little did they know I spent all my money already.

Oh yeah
That new Rigid saw is a good deal for the price.


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

I keep coming back and looking at this thread and have to keep talking myself out of going over and see if my HD has any of these saws at the $399. I would really like a good table saw, but still have to think about the job situation before spending. This window shopping sucks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

oldgoat49 said:


> I keep coming back and looking at this thread and have to keep talking myself out of going over and see if my HD has any of these saws at the $399. I would really like a good table saw, but still have to think about the job situation before spending. This window shopping sucks.


Buy it, leave it unopened in the box and keep your receipt....you've got 90 days to return it if the job dissolves.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

YouNGwOOd said:


> Im not sure if you would be interested but i actually have a 6" wide 4ft. long jointer that is in great shape, and do not need anymore. I paid like 479$ for it, and its just sitting in my garage now that i have a 12" wide with a 72" long table. I would get rid of it for $200$ if your interested. I can post some pics if you would like to see it. I still have all the literature on it, spare knives, and knife setting magnets etc. Let me know.


I am very interested if you can ship it to NY for free:yes: 
I have a feeling the shipping would be more than the saw:blink:


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

Problem is that I have a long standing belief in once I buy a tool I don't sell or get rid of it unless it is broke. I've still got tools that are 40 years old that ain't going anyplace as long as I have a say in it. Besides 90 days isn't a safe time frame. Layoffs at the major companies have just reccently started and ours is the only one that hasn't had one, so I figure that it is just a matter of time. I admit that the cost wouldn't break the piggy bank, but I also feel like that I need to set a example to the kids that you don't go out buying stuff you don't need when you have your job in jepordy. I've been without a nice one for years so if I don't get one I can't miss what I haven't had.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

oldgoat49 said:


> Problem is that I have a long standing belief in once I buy a tool I don't sell or get rid of it unless it is broke. I've still got tools that are 40 years old that ain't going anyplace as long as I have a say in it. Besides 90 days isn't a safe time frame. Layoffs at the major companies have just reccently started and ours is the only one that hasn't had one, so I figure that it is just a matter of time. I admit that the cost wouldn't break the piggy bank, but I also feel like that I need to set a example to the kids that you don't go out buying stuff you don't need when you have your job in jepordy. I've been without a nice one for years so if I don't get one I can't miss what I haven't had.


I think you're making a wise decision.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 7, 2009)

Steve G. said:


> I am thinking of buying the 3660, it is on sale at HD for $399. Should I get it? I hear non but great reviews on the saw but the problem is that i just bought a TS2400 because I need a saw for portability. Is there a cosiderable difference between those two saws? the 3660 would be used in my woodshop.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


I just bought the 3660 at HD. They had it on sale for $399. I asked about getting a discount if I opened a charge account and they gave me 10% which brought the price down to $359. The way I look at it is that they gave me a free blade.:smile:


----------



## wmazur (Nov 13, 2009)

*dado*

Will the Ridgid TS 3660 accomodate a Freud 6" Super Dado? I just bought one and it appears that the arbor shaft is not long enough?

Walt


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It is. I use my dado set all the time.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought there was a problem using a dado set on this saw because of a groove in the arbor that does something to the blade or chipper. Has that issue been resolved?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

sikrap said:


> I thought there was a problem using a dado set on this saw because of a groove in the arbor that does something to the blade or chipper. Has that issue been resolved?


Long been resolved. The issue was with earlier 3650s...IIRC, it got fixed around by mid to late 2005, a year or so after it came out. This was the first Ridgid saw that TTI/Ryobi had made, and ironically there were some TTI/Ryobi made Craftsman contractor saws (Ryobi made them from roughly 1997-2004) that had the exact same issue...., since the saws are very very similar, it kinda makes you wonder if someone mistakenly kept the defective arbors around from the Craftsman days. :blink:


----------



## wmazur (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys...but with the full dado stack installed the arbor is underflush to the locking nut. It seem that the arbor should protrude beyond the nut....I'm conerned that this condition may not be safe.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's not safe. You're going to have to remove a chipper, or at least a bunch of shims if those are mounted...eliminating the arbor washer as you've done is fine, so long as the arbor threads come all the way through the nut....you're not quite there.

Excerpts from Infinity's Dadonator manual:
_"Note: If the stack being installed is too wide to get the washer and nut fully on the threads, leave the washer off. There must be arbor threads showing *THROUGH* the nut when it is tightened or the stack must be reduced in width before using!"_


----------



## wmazur (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree...thanks! The full stack is 29/32"...I set it to 3/4" (24/32") and the arbor now protrudes past the nut. Not likely I'll ever need a dado beyond 3/4".


----------

